# Herichthys Bartoni Spawn Pics



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They've been colored up for a while now, this is their first spawn. They're small but threw a decent amount of fry.

Tank is a 50 breeder, 36"x18"x16" tall and been established for quite some time. 
They (7 bartoni) were moved in a month or so ago from a 15 gallon.
The other five are still in the tank with them. 
I have pulled about 1/3 of their spawn and have placed them in a 5 1/2 gallon.

Enjoy. Questions and comments are always welcome. 

Fry:









Mom and fry:




































Dad:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats TFG! They look great and beautiful! 

I'm glad they are doing well! Good luck and keep us updated! opcorn: :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks  I honestly think this is going to be the fish that will always be in my fishroom... It used to be nics...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep! 

That's great! I am glad that you enjoy them a lot! They are very beautiful and threatened fish! I can't wait until I have room for them! I have never kept them but once when I do get some I know they will be the fish that will always be in my fishroom!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice, I just had a pair spawn but they ate the eggs after a couple days. they are showing signs of spawning again.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Incidently the tank temp was 83*


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

That coloration is only temporary correct? I have only ever seen H bartoni in that spawning dress in pictures. Anytime i see them they are rather drab . I would like to keep some of these some day .
Thanks
Tim


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

That's the breeding dress they're known for...


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

That coloration is only temporary correct? I have only ever seen H bartoni in that spawning dress in pictures. Anytime i see them they are rather drab . I would like to keep some of these some day .
Thanks
Tim


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

You have a cichlid not seen often. Good luck.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's a short video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7MAhR0N ... ature=plcp


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

First time I've seen this fish!

Thanks for sharing and congrats on the spawn.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks. This is one of those rare fish that's been on my list for a while.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice video TFG! Thanks for sharing! These guys IMO are truly beautiful fish either not spawning or spawning! Congrats!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe it's you that I should be thanking for the sharing!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I am happy to do it my friend!  It makes me feel good to know that you are enjoying them, they are doing well, and they are spawning! These guys are rare and need help. It's important to share these guys with others to help save them.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They're at it again! LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3Nx61UX ... ature=plcp


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice TFG! Gotta love prolific spawning cichlids!  Congrats!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Got permission from TheFishGuy to share and update my new 6 bartoni fry that I just got from him yesterday! I am very excited! I have them in a 75 gal and look forward to them growing and spawning. They don't have collection data but they are pure. They are fry from his pair on this thread. I will keep this updated as things happen. Here is a video of them. I really love and enjoy these guys! They are vulnerable and at risk in nature in the CARES list.

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V02290.mp4


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

It's been a while since my last post. The bartoni are doing great! They haven't spawned yet but they are getting bigger. Hopefully, they will spawn fairly soon. Here is a video of them I just made.

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V02292.mp4


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks to me like you've got a willing female...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Cool! I hope so. Hopefully, they will spawn soon.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good news! The bartoni have spawned for the 1st time! :dancing: . Not sure how it will turn out but hopefully it will be good. I will post some pics later on.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Better yet I have a video. Enjoy! 

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V02308.mp4


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice work! You shouldn't have trouble finding them homes!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks!  . They are awesome fish! I really enjoy them!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't think the eggs made it. Unless the male is taking care of them. They aren't acting like a pair anymore. He chases her away and does spend time around the pot here and there but not a lot. The other bartoni are in there and I have a group of giant danios. Hopefully, they will spawn again soon!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Mine were very secretive when they spawned. If this was the first time it's possible they ate the eggs.

Keep them as a group, my male almost killed my female when I took the others out...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think they did eat them. I noticed the numbers of the eggs lower as it came to the 2nd day but I thought they were moving them like they do for the wriggler stage. Guess I was wrong.

I will keep them all together. I have a 2nd female in the group that is looking ready. Wow that's crazy about your female almost getting killed! Thanks!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I believe my dominate male bartoni has spawned with either the same female or another one! The egg tube is out on the female. The only problem is he kicked her out and is defending it. Looks like he is fanning/fertilizing them. They spawned on a side of the other pot in the tank that I can't see the eggs. I hope this one will be good!


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.
Wonderful fish.
Congrats!!!!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks!  . Sadly,it didn't turn out. Hopefully, next time.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I removed the dominate male and a "pair" formed shortly after. They have spawned just tonight in a clay pot in a secretive spot that I can't get a clear shot with the camera. Hopefully, it will turn out but you never know. With my luck its two females that spawned. :?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sure enough the pair turned out to be female/female :roll: . I gave them some time and nothing changed. I have decided to let my bartoni rest through the winter and try again with spawning them in a few months. I put all of the bartoni I have (besides the big male) together in the 75 gal and lowered the temperature to 68 - 70 F. I hope this will get them going.


----------

